# Stihl MS 361 vs Husqvarna 55 Rancher



## 441_Stihl (Nov 29, 2006)

hi all as a Homeowner which of these saws would be best choice:jester:


----------



## Rydaddy (Nov 29, 2006)

*Hah!*

Sorry, but the 2 saws don't even compare. MS361, without a doubt! But... the 55 rancher is probably 1/2 the price.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2006)

not the one with only two numbers. 

Of course... it depends on what you mean by "homeowner" and how much you want to spend...

361 is pro level saw. Nothing wrong with homeowner owning one, but if all you do is 1 face cord a year of apple tree limbs, then...


----------



## drmiller100 (Nov 30, 2006)

stan_1966 said:


> hi all as a Homeowner which of these saws would be best choice:jester:



I know NOTHING about the stihl you mentioned.

I've owned the 55 rancher for 3 years. Bigger motor for its price, it does vibrate more compared to some, and it cuts and cuts and cuts and has no problems that I've ever run into. I've cut ice into concrete and asphalt with it. That does tend to dull the chain.

Oh. And if you plan to start it below minus 15 degrees Farenheit regularly, learn to sit it in front of the truck's heater for 5 minutes or the rope won't recoil back religously.

after three years and 7 chains, the ONLY complaint I have is I have to warm up the recoil for 5 minutes or the rope won't go back in if it doesn't start on first pull when it is below minus 15.

A TRUE "rancher" product.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 30, 2006)

drmiller100 said:


> after three years and 7 chains, the ONLY complaint I have is I have to warm up the recoil for 5 minutes or the rope won't go back in if it doesn't start on first pull when it is below minus 15.
> 
> A TRUE "rancher" product.



I think I've used 7 chains on my 266xp this month, lol... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Nov 30, 2006)

stan_1966 said:


> hi all as a Homeowner which of these saws would be best choice:jester:




Best choice how? Price wise? Power wise? Longevity wise? 

If it's price wise, then it'd be the 55. Otherwise, they're not even comparable. The Stihl is three times the saw the 55 is. And the 55 is a decent homeowner saw.

Welcome to AS.

Jeff


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 30, 2006)

You still haven't bought a saw yet? 

The 55 rancher is the best farm saw ever made, IMO. Not the best saw, but for the money it has been a great saw to me, and my buddies that own them. Definatley has more power than you average homeowner needs... Enough power to pull 3/8 chain on a 18" bar in moderate hardwoods. I still have mine, and use it as a loaner saw instead of my high dollar saw.

Never ran a 361, but the two saws are nowhere close in price..The stihl is a pro saw and the 55, even though many tree companies run them is not a pro saw, although it does have a metal crankcase....I would consider the 55 to be on top of the homeowner category


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

Absolutely Not a Ms361 for a home owner. What are you thinking. 
A Husky 55 is on a fine line for a home owner saw Too.
Do you actually think a home owner could even comprehend "Pro Saw"
HAHAHAHAHA I laugh at your face.
If I had a home owner ask if they could fun my Mighty Stilh MS361 Pro Saw.
I would ask him. Whats makes him so worthy to even ask me that question.

A Fifty cc saw is the biggest saw a Home owner can run ask any body that "Knows it all".

As for me Ask anybody on this site and they will tell you that.
"I know nooooothing"
I bid you a Good Day.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 30, 2006)

manual said:


> As for me Ask anybody on this site and they will tell you that.
> *"I know nooooothing"*
> I bid you a Good Day.




My oh My ... poor Manual... I have to agree with you.. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


..


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 30, 2006)

manual said:


> Absolutely Not a Ms361 for a home owner. What are you thinking.
> A Husky 55 is on a fine line for a home owner saw Too.
> Do you actually think a home owner could even comprehend "Pro Saw"
> HAHAHAHAHA I laugh at your face.
> ...




Who pizzed in your wheaties? :deadhorse:


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 30, 2006)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I think I've used 7 chains on my 266xp this month, lol... :biggrinbounce2:



If you'd keep the chain in the wood, CIsco, they'd last longer.:hmm3grin2orange: 


Stan 1966:

Ambiance quantity firewood cutting would not need a 361, something lighter and less expensive, cared for properly, sharp chain, will last many years. Poor care, even a pro saw won't last long.


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Who pizzed in your wheaties? :deadhorse:


 Gees I thought you would agree with me. 50cc or lower for a home owner. Right ?
Last week My boss called me a home and ask if I would do his nephews'
breaks on his trailer.
So I asked My boss what he thought the difference between a homeowner and a Pro. He Said in so many words "Its the chance you take, where do you think I would be if I did not take any chances ?"
Now you being into homeowner bracket racing should Know what Pro I was talking to.


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> My oh My ... poor Manual... I have to agree with you.. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> ..


 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 30, 2006)

Manual you need to work on your pictures.. 



..


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

Yea I was inside a hanger. you can fit a B727 inside it. Hows that for a Monster Garage. 
He my not have took 1st. But he is every bit of a Winner. LOL


----------



## peter399 (Nov 30, 2006)

The problem with homeowners running Pro saws is that they don't fully 
use the available performance of the saw. A chain saw need proper maintenance to work well. Chain sharpening, tensioning, carburator adjustment, air filter, sprocket changing and and and. Any lack of this and the pro saw doesn't come to it's right. So I think if you get the rancher for half the price, don't cut more than a couple of cords a year, it is a good choice. Learn how to use it and how to take care of it properly, then you can always get a pro saw later. Imagine not getting the fuelil mixture right, blowing up that 361 after 10 minutes. 

/Peter


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

peter399 said:


> The problem with homeowners running Pro saws is that they don't fully
> use the available performance of the saw. A chain saw need proper maintenance to work well. Chain sharpening, tensioning, carburator adjustment, air filter, sprocket changing and and and. Any lack of this and the pro saw doesn't come to it's right. So I think if you get the rancher for half the price, don't cut more than a couple of cords a year, it is a good choice. Learn how to use it and how to take care of it properly, then you can always get a pro saw later. Imagine not getting the fuelil mixture right, blowing up that 361 after 10 minutes.
> 
> /Peter



I understand where you are coming from.
Most people have already owned a saw when they post here.
Sure a guy that cuts a cord of wood a year. Should not have to buy a pro saw IF he does not want to.
Lets say a guy has mechanical Knowledge, and is able to handle a bigger saw.
I say go for it.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

As the several others said, those saws are not comparable at all, neither in price, nor performance.....:greenchainsaw: 

The Husky to compare the MS361 to is the 357xp.

The Stihl to compare the 55 to isn't really there, but the closest is probably the MS270 (or the old 028S - nla new). Husky 55 is a very old design, but it has held its own pretty good as a top of the line consumer saw......


----------



## bump_r (Nov 30, 2006)

The Husky would serve very well in your first venture into serious saw ownership and use. While I have never owned one, my woodlot partner does and I've seen it in use for several years. It has proven to be reliable, easy to maintain, a decent performer, and cost effective. A guy could ask for nothing more as a first real saw which would either remain his go-to saw for years and years, or his "cut my real saw out of a bind" saw in a few years. For the record, he runs a 20" bar with Stihl RS chains. For some reason, the Husky/Oregon chain with the funny-to-me "fold-over" depth guages dull crazy-fast for him.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 30, 2006)

manual said:


> Yea I was inside a hanger. you can fit a B727 inside it. Hows that for a Monster Garage.
> He my not have took 1st. But he is every bit of a Winner. LOL


 Awesome and I agree He Is a Winner,,, and I was pulling for him,,,, That was a shocker...............


Err,, yes The 55 is the saw to pick for a home owner, Cost wise it wins. and as stated the average home owner has no need for the 361,,,,, way more saw than needed.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

bump_r said:


> .... For some reason, the Husky/Oregon chain with the funny-to-me "fold-over" depth guages dull crazy-fast for him.



He could try "real" Oregon chisel chain, as LP or LG instead of the Vanguard, but I believe the Stihl chain will have a slight edge in stay-sharp anyway, so there is no real reason to do it.....

I also suspect that his problem with the Vanguard may be getting the rakers right, and not the cutters......


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

Now were talking and making sence.
Btw, Husky considers the 55 Rancher a pro saw, Check there web site.
55.5 cc weighing in at 13.2 lbs. Steel crank.
the MS361 is a pro saw also as we all know.
59.0cc weighing in at 12.3 lbs. steel crank.
Big price differance. it's all in your attitude.

I see mechanics use craftsmans tools do the same thing as mechanics with snap on tools.
the man with the craftsman tools losses a tool says "no big deal it was cheap.
The man with the Snap on tools loses a tool, Hes looking for it why because it cost more.
Attitude makes you a Pro.
Also remember "A cheap man pays twice".
Both are good saws.

Stan_1966 asked what saw would make a good saw for him.
I say go for anyone there are both good saws.

You never told us what you are going to be using it for.
so please fill us in more on your intentions.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

Manual, the numbers you listed for the 55, probably belongs to the 455, which has more cc and a lot more weight......

The 55 is 53.2 cc, and just over 11 lbs ......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 30, 2006)

I see a lot of responses that seem to characterize "homeowners" as those with no need for (or shouldn't have) a larger saw.... homeowners in this area would disagree with you... Suberbia sprawls out deep into the forested/wooded areas, lots aren't all tiny with small boxes on them ... If neighbors within miles of my house posted this same question and got told they didn't deserve or need a larger, or even better quality saws, they'd think you were all full of it :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Don't shove everyone into just two boxes... hmmm... I wonder which of the "two" many on AS belong in ?? 



And... If you look at Stan's other thread... He was using an 034Super in the late 80's... The 361 is a close match..


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I see a lot of responses that seem to characterize "homeowners" as those with no need for (or shouldn't have) a larger saw.... homeowners in this area would disagree with you... Suberbia sprawls out deep into the forested/wooded areas, lots aren't all tiny with small boxes on them ... If neighbors within miles of my house posted this same question and got told they didn't deserve or need a larger, or even better quality saws, they'd think you were all full of it :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't shove everyone into just two boxes... hmmm... I wonder which of the "two" many on AS belong in ??


 Thats my point...
I was being sarcastic with my first post.


----------



## bump_r (Nov 30, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I see a lot of responses that seem to characterize "homeowners" as those with no need for (or shouldn't have) a larger saw.... homeowners in this area would disagree with you... Suberbia sprawls out deep into the forested/wooded areas, lots aren't all tiny with small boxes on them ... If neighbors within miles of my house posted this same question and got told they didn't deserve or need a larger, or even better quality saws, they'd think you were all full of it :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't shove everyone into just two boxes... hmmm... I wonder which of the "two" many on AS belong in ??



I would agree with ya, but since the question had a dunce smilie to start with, then Freak made comment of "still not bought a saw?", I had to put my reply behind the concept of "If you gotta ask..."

Seems to me, anyone that could use or appreciate a 361 would never let this question come out of his keyboard - if ya need it, you know it. If a guy is still dipping his feet in the pool, I'd steer him to a base saw for now, but not close the door regarding it becoming his ONLY saw. Again - if ya need a 361, don't you also need a back up? Get the 55, go from there.

In all reality, my Mighty MS290 would take care of all of my must-cut needs - the extras I now have are to eother widen my field of play (460) or take strain out of small stuff (170). It's hard for me to conceive of a new weekend warrior (if my perception's off, sorry) starting off with a 361.

Besides, if we can get a guy to start off with a Husky, it'll be EASY to convert him to a Stihl for keeps!!!:hmm3grin2orange: <-- smiley for the 'tards who can't tell a tongue-in-cheek comment...


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Manual, the numbers you listed for the 55, probably belongs to the 455, which has more cc and a lot more weight......


 The 55 does not even show up in the husky site. So I went with the 455


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

bump_r said:


> I would agree with ya, but since the question had a dunce smilie to start with, then Freak made comment of "still not bought a saw?", I had to put my reply behind the concept of "If you gotta ask..."
> 
> Seems to me, anyone that could use or appreciate a 361 would never let this question come out of his keyboard - if ya need it, you know it. If a guy is still dipping his feet in the pool, I'd steer him to a base saw for now, but not close the door regarding it becoming his ONLY saw. Again - if ya need a 361, don't you also need a back up? Get the 55, go from there.
> 
> ...


Why do I feel a sharp pain in my back ? :monkey:
Looks like he started out with a Stihl and is looking at Huskys:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

manual said:


> The 55 does not even show up in the husky site. So I went with the 455


Well, they are totally different, in several ways.....:bang: :bang:


----------



## manual (Nov 30, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Well, they are totally different, in several ways.....:bang: :bang:


I would like to know.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 30, 2006)

manual said:


> I would like to know.



Now you've gone and done it!! Troll won't be able to sleep until this is is done.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Now you've gone and done it!! Troll won't be able to sleep until this is is done.


No problem, I don't feel like answering such questions right now. 

Manual, there is lots of treads about the unworthyness of the 455 as a replacement for the 55 here - do a search, you must have missed a lot......:biggrinbounce2:

Well, OK - for starters, the 55 is borderline to a pro saw, the 455 is an overweight plasic case comsumer saw, with far too little power for its weight.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 30, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Manual, there is lots of treads about the unworthyness of the 455 as a replacement for the 55 here - do a search, you must have missed a lot......:biggrinbounce2:




Manual - Start with Sap's first thread.... the one where he talks about his 455 milling monster...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hard Knocks (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are the spec sheets for both the 55R and 455R. They come from the Canadian web site www.husqvarna.ca


----------



## Hard Knocks (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry links did not work, I will try again.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 30, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I see a lot of responses that seem to characterize "homeowners" as those with no need for (or shouldn't have) a larger saw.... homeowners in this area would disagree with you...



I represent that remark! :biggrinbounce2: I don't have a fireplace and don't sell firewood. I could've stuck w/ my hand-me-down Craftsman 2.3 and kept it runnin' for a long time, but then what would I do? Play golf?:bang: 

How many homeowners need a Duramax, Cummins, or PSD? Or even a truck for that matter? How many people need 'dive' watches, AR15's or Pedigree dogs? How many people NEED 3500 sq.ft. houses? What does it matter?

Like Manual said. If someone want's a pro saw let 'em have it. And absolutely a cheap man pays twice...well said. It's far more common to waste money buying cheap (and hence twice or more) than over buying. A shrewd man can make an inexpensive saw a great value but that's not a _requirement_ because he can do the same if the price goes up (because he's shrewd...) 

Nearly everything I buy is to avoid buying it twice (unless I happen to want two or three of 'em.. )

And I remain convinced that by FAR the majority of folks waste more total money on just plain stupid impulse junk in 6 mos than the cost difference in boxstore trash and a really good piece of equipment, more likely the _entire_ cost of the better equipment. They just don't see it all at once so it's ignored.

My wife and I were amazed what we could do when we pulled out all the stops to refinance our home years ago...

I say decide what you want to spend, then add $150. You'll thank yourself later...that you actually saved $150 of junk spending and have something to show for it! 

Chaser


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

Hard Knocks said:


> Sorry links did not work, I will try again.


No point really, Huskys web-site is very good, but it often isn't possible to provide links to spesific contents :bang: - the exeptions are the pdf files.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Nov 30, 2006)

manual said:


> Now were talking and making sence.
> Btw, Husky considers the 55 Rancher a pro saw, Check there web site.
> 55.5 cc weighing in at 13.2 lbs. Steel crank.
> the MS361 is a pro saw also as we all know.
> ...


The saw will be used for clearing a lot.Also cutting firewood.Hopefully a weekend clearing business


----------



## timberrat (Nov 30, 2006)

*saws versus saw*

it boils down too three things
time using a saw
local service
ability to justify cost out lay parts


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2006)

stan_1966 said:


> The saw will be used for clearing a lot.Also cutting firewood.Hopefully a weekend clearing business


I believe it should be a 361, then.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 1, 2006)

ah... Full circle in 39 posts...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, sort of, but the planned activity doesn't look like pure homeowner activity any more......:greenchainsaw: 

Husky 357xp should also be an option, btw.....

...here we go again.......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blis (Dec 1, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, sort of, but the planned activity doesn't look like pure homeowner activity any more......:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Husky 357xp should also be an option, btw.....
> 
> ...here we go again.......:biggrinbounce2:



and 359xp too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bump_r (Dec 1, 2006)

OOOH OOOHHH!!!! DOLAMR 5100!!!! We simply can not have a thread where a guy asks about two very specific saws and not throw in the DOLAMR 5100!


----------



## manual (Dec 1, 2006)

bump_r said:


> OOOH OOOHHH!!!! DOLAMR 5100!!!! We simply can not have a thread where a guy asks about two very specific saws and not throw in the DOLAMR 5100!


Yes but at 50.7cc we are talking larger saws here. Sorry save those for the home owners:yoyo:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can see where this thread is going...opcorn:


----------



## manual (Dec 1, 2006)

stan_1966 said:


> The saw will be used for clearing a lot.Also cutting firewood.Hopefully a weekend clearing business


 Ok now your talking,
357xp, 359 or the MS361 don't limit yourself


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 1, 2006)

The "Rancher" series of saws by Husqvarna are great milling saws... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

BWAH HA HA HA HA!!!    

***sorry... I couldn't resist!***

Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 1, 2006)

GASoline71 said:


> The "Rancher" series of saws by Husqvarna are great milling saws... opcorn:
> BWAH HA HA HA HA!!!
> 
> ***sorry... I couldn't resist!***
> ...




Now Gary ...    





..


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 1, 2006)

GASoline71 said:


> The "Rancher" series of saws by Husqvarna are great milling saws... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> BWAH HA HA HA HA!!!
> 
> ...



Tried to give you rep for that. I can't resist the occasional SapJab either. Still funny!

Now just let me climb into my $50k Nismo and I'll be on my way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Dec 1, 2006)

GASoline71 said:


> The "Rancher" series of saws by Husqvarna are great milling saws... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> BWAH HA HA HA HA!!!
> 
> ...


OK now "Drop it"


----------



## manual (Dec 2, 2006)

stan_1966 said:


> hi all as a Homeowner which of these saws would be best choice:jester:


 So what saw did you buy?


----------



## Stihl Sledneck (Nov 7, 2009)

*Stihl 361 vs husky 55*

Instead of bashing one saw or the other here is some advice. I own several saws (15 +) one is the 55 Rancher and the Ms361 as well. Both are good saws just decide what you want to do. I would agree that Stihl makes a better machine but you aren't really comparing like saws. The MS 361 is a pro saw meant to be used everyday (59cc) the Rancher is a really good homeowner saw (53cc) . The comparable Stihl is the MS280 (54.7cc) this is a mid range saw and maybe a little bit more expensive than the Husky. In my opinion a much better saw for the money. and will last a lifetime if taken care of. You can get the 18 or 20" bar if you like. The chainn is a little bit narrower but, not a concern if you are only taking 5 to 10 cord per year. Of course you can do more if you like. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## flashy (Nov 7, 2009)

manual said:


> Absolutely Not a Ms361 for a home owner. What are you thinking.



Are you saying that only HOMELESS people should own a 361??? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Nuzzy (Nov 7, 2009)

Stihl Sledneck said:


> Instead of...






Excellent 3 year old thread bump


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 7, 2009)

is that really your first post?


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 8, 2009)

Shhh! Don't scare Stihl Sledneck away. He has demonstrated power to raise the dead. Or maybe it's just his 361.


----------



## pbuehning (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh give him a brake, he's Stihl doing research - and headed up the right path!opcorn:


----------



## Ljute (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, someone has to say it...

Neither! Get a 660!

(Or save over $100 and get a 650 like I did). :greenchainsaw:


----------

